# Is there a quality/metric tape measure out there?



## kanihoncho (Dec 26, 2009)

I am looking to get a high quality, smooth operating tape measure, a "cadillac" (pun intended) of tape measures. Does one exist? Is there one with only metric or dual metric/US measurements. I am also researching online so any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Hartmann (Jun 28, 2010)

Just let me tell you, in USA very difficult to find almost imposible metric tapes in homedepot, Lowes, here to have two option:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32564&cat=1,43513

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19588&filter=metric%20tape

or cross the border to Canada…..

or:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=metric%20tape


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Kani,

I highly recommend you go to WoodCraft and look at what they have. ALL of them have a pencil sharpener in the back. They have regular ones, a flat one, a story board one, one with both Inch & metric, just metric. I chose the inch/metric one. I Love it! I think their whole series is well manufactured. I bet you could also look online. I'm sure Rockler has similar ones.

Rance


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

I use a Stanley leverlock 16ft,#30-516.For me its just easier haveing the lever on the bottom,rather than the slide lock on the top.I am sure they have an upgraded one by now.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

An odd thing i seem to recall is a Lufkin tape measure was probably about twice the price it is now back in the mid seventies.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a Starret tape measure with a digital feature that is available
in imperial or metric. I found it really useful in cabinetmaking until
I ran it into a spinning table saw blade (in a hurry I suppose) and it 
chewed up the tape.

Anyway, it was accurate and the digital part would do fractional, 
metric, and imperial decimal (100s of an inch - which I find very
useful). I still have the tool but never got 'round to replacing the
tape. I miss it, actually.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I've found great sucess with the Lee Valley Blind Man's tapes, metric and inch combos with
LARGE markings, they aren't expensive, stand up well and you can read them easily.
The first one I bought was for my mechanic son, GREAT for under car work when doing 
tailpipes etc, then added one for my shop and another for the race car tool chest.
And they've all seen some pretty hard use.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Festool-495415-Imperial-Metric-Measure/dp/B002UKRNG2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1294606155&sr=8-1

Festool even makes one… lol.. Im sure its accurate within .00000009nano metres…


----------



## PCTNWV (Sep 21, 2010)

I use the Fastcap brand that I picked up at Woodcraft. They are well made, accurate and the pencil sharper/note pad are very handy.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=fastcap%20tape%20measure

They have a lot of different types that should cover any application. The flat tape I use a lot for the smaller items I build and use the Autolock for most other things.


----------

